
Making a Better Airplane Using SigOpt (YC W15) and Rescale (YC W12) - Zephyr314
http://blog.sigopt.com/post/130771597853/making-a-better-airplane-using-sigopt-and-rescale
======
Zephyr314
Author here (and co-founder of SigOpt). I'm happy to answer any questions
about this post, our methods, or anything.

~~~
gpoort
Great to see what you were able to accomplish with the SigOpt / Rescale
integration - excited to see how commercial customers will be able to leverage
your algorithm tech.

